# Broken Neck collar



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

Just thought I would help ya out with the picture there! :beer:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

O Thanks, i dont know what happend there??


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

My guess... a cripple that was finished off by another predator and the jewelry was left behind. Man, you've got some mojo going on this spring!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Sweet!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

SDwaterfowler said:


> My guess... a cripple that was finished off by another predator and the jewelry was left behind. Man, you've got some mojo going on this spring!


It really makes you wonder the story behind it. It could have just came off too. The average lifespan on a collar isn't very long.

Really cool find. :beer:


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

R7H. Sweet. That is one of the ones I shot this spring. I have the other half. I am glad you found it. I would appreciate if you would return it. Your dads got my number give me a call!


----------

